
Show HN: Smart Notifications for HomeKit Automation with Pushcut - simonleeb
https://apps.apple.com/app/apple-store/id1450936447?pt=2114100&ct=hackernews&mt=8
======
simonleeb
Check out the setup guide here:
[https://www.pushcut.io/homekit](https://www.pushcut.io/homekit)

I also posted a quick demo video on reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/shortcuts/comments/dfvcal/in_my_gre...](https://www.reddit.com/r/shortcuts/comments/dfvcal/in_my_great_and_unmatched_wisdom_i_have_added/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x)

I hope you can use this for many DIY home automation projects with HomeKit.

